
Show HN: Dood – Google Doodles Explorer - zhirzh
https://zhirzh.github.io/dood
======
zhirzh
This is a PWA for, well, exploring Google doodles.

It's kindof a "beta" app so I was hoping to get some feedback/criticism on how
to make it better.

All help is appreciated. Hope you like the app.

~~~
skortekaas
I like it.

A thing you can improve is that when clicked on a country let the dropdown box
disappear. When I clicked a country from the dropdown box it didn't disappear.

Chrome: 58.0.3029.110 (64-bit) uBlock Origin 1.12.4

------
skortekaas
Source code: [https://github.com/zhirzh/dood](https://github.com/zhirzh/dood)

I like it! :)

